# Cambridge to produce ESV Bibles...



## Robert Truelove (Feb 26, 2008)

I recently wrote the Baker Publishing Group to enquire if they had any plans for Cambridge to publish any editions of the ESV...

Below is the response...

---

"Thank you for writing.

I have good news about Cambridge and the ESV. Cambridge will be releasing two ESVs in the next year, an ultra-slimline reference edition called the ESV Pitt Minion Reference Edition and an ESV Wide Margin Reference Edition.

If you would like to stay up-to-date with Cambridge ESV release information, we have a free email newsletter which announces new releases. You can sign up at www.CambridgeBibles.com."


----------



## Pilgrim (Feb 26, 2008)

Cambridge has been issuing editions in a number of different translations of late. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think the NASB and NKJV were issued within the past few years.


----------

